
How we interview Engineers at Eventtus - mahmoudhossam
https://code.eventtus.com/how-we-interview-engineers-at-eventtus-6b17f7071f3d
======
fishtoaster
This sounds like a bog-standard technical interview process, with an emphasis
on politeness (clear requirements, prompt responses).

I'd be interested to hear about the specifics of their process:

Is their "technical challenge" a take-home test or on-site? How long is it
expected to take? Is it open-book, or are candidates limited in what resources
they can use to solve the problem?

What sort of questions do they ask during the interview- tree-traversal
problems, logic puzzles, architectural challenges, "tell me about a time..."
questions?

What do you look for for "culture fit"? Most companies look for that, but that
term also has a long history of being used to mask biases. What, specifically,
are you looking for? How do you avoid building a homogenous team?

It's cool that they focus on being considerate, but this doesn't really tell
us much about their interview process.

------
withdavidli
Company is small currently (LinkedIn shows 20 employees). Some of the things
won't scale. Most things mentioned should be standard process (clear job
description, interviews with relevant interviewers, relevant questions for the
role, etc).

> We won’t pick times for phone calls and interviews, we’d rather let our
> candidates pick from available slots in our calendars.

This relies on people keeping an updated calendar. Eventually teams will need
coordinators where the responsibility of scheduling and rescheduling can be
optimized. If a meeting suddenly conflicts with an interview and the interview
needs to be rescheduled, it's a worse candidate experience to make them do the
rescheduling themselves. Have them provide a few time slots so you have
backups in case the original one have conflicts, and always send confirmation
emails.

> We don’t usually set a deadline for technical challenges, our candidates
> pick a convenient deadline for them.

Anyone have drop off rates for this (as in never finishes project)? I think
projects/challenges are best after an initial interview with someone on the
team (not the recruiter). This way the candidate know more about the role, and
the team believes they will be able to complete the project.

Also think that the company has to be very appealing compared to rest of
market for a candidate to put in this much extra effort compared to standard
on-site interviews.

------
zild3d
Reads like a rough draft, I found the grammar/typos distracting and a bit
ironic at times.

"We do our best write clear job requirements."

"We do our best keep it simple and easy to code and review."

~~~
withdavidli
Company is in Egypt, likely not their first language.

------
titomc
wait till you scale.

------
_RPM
If you don't ask brain teaser questions, you're not going to get the best
talent, bottom line. We're always hiring is a bit of red flag. Why are you
always hiring?

~~~
dclowd9901
What is it about brain teaser questions do you think helps you get the best
talent, rather than the talent who's simply heard that problem before?

